# VISA + IT employment + dog questions



## jeanfrancois (Sep 21, 2008)

Dear all,

My wife and I are seriously considering moving to Dubai next year and are hoping someone can help us answer a few 


1. Pros and Cons -- Independant consulting/contract work VS. full-time employment: 
How would I go about obtaining a VISA if I want to do independant consulting (i.e. hopping from one company/project to another). Should I start my own company? (in Dubai or in my home country - Canada) - is this realistic?

Do companies hire expats on six months to one year contracts? Not sure yet if I would like to commit to staying longer.

2. VISAs for spouses: If I was to find a job first, would my work VISA apply to her or would she need to obtain one on her own.

3. Dogs: Any tips on how to transport a dog to Dubai + other things we should know about having a dog in Dubai.

4. Getting a job: could anyone recommend head-hunters/placement agencies (for IT management positions).



Many thanks!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jeanfrancois said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My wife and I are seriously considering moving to Dubai next year and are hoping someone can help us answer a few
> 
> ...


_Hope this helps but if you have any more questions, then ask away. I would recommend that you search old threads first as there are loads of info on this forum._


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I came across this link and thought that it might of some use to you

UAE: Expat Workers can Start Own Business


----------

